
Show HN: A HN desktop app for reading links and comments next to each other - t3nary
https://florian.github.io/HNClient/
======
ninjabeans
This should be a website. My ad blocker doesn't work and I can't open links
from stories in new tabs.

~~~
probablypat
[https://hn.premii.com/](https://hn.premii.com/)

------
bobwaycott
Is there simply no way to login to HN for commenting from within the app?

EDIT: Eh, nevermind. I read a bit of the source and see more of what's
happening. I'd thought this was simply fetching in and subtly styling the
comments page directly.

~~~
t3nary
The HN API doesn't offer this stuff so far. It's readonly. And I don't want to
ask users for their password.

------
cheuv
[https://www.tree.social/](https://www.tree.social/)

------
codegeek
Looks great. Just started playing with Electron and this one wil be good for
learning. Bookmarked :)

------
cpr
Please, please add some way to see new comments since you last viewed.

Otherwise, looks awesome!

~~~
svlasov
In case you are using Firefox
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489556](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11489556)
Might work on Chrome too but not tested.

~~~
hga
I use this extension on Chrome, both marks new comments with a vertical orange
stripe, and adds expand and collapse thread widgets, including one to collapse
the whole thread you're in in the middle of:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodle...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hckr-
news/mnlaodleonmmfkdhfofamacceeikgecp)

------
yinghang
Please make one for Reddit too!

~~~
mikewhy
[http://reddit.premii.com/](http://reddit.premii.com/)

It has a Chrome app, but you can make an app with MacPin, Nativefier, Fluid,
WebShell, etc.

